# Projector upgrade



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Will2021 said:


> Hello, I have a 2017 cruze L. The headlights are non projector beam and I am wanting to upgrade to projector beam headlights.... I have trouble seeing at night.
> 
> I can get factory replacements or I can go after market, has anyone completed this change?
> What did you use?
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

There are a few threads on this subject. Search the Gen II forum.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## tujhuki (Aug 3, 2021)

Will2021 said:


> Hello, I have a 2017 cruze L. The headlights are non projector beam and I am wanting to upgrade to projector beam headlights.... I have trouble seeing at night.
> 
> I can get factory replacements or I can go after market, has anyone completed this change?
> What did you use?
> ...


Simply replace it.


----------

